# Proper Verb for a Chef Cooking



## Qcumber

Kung maybahay, lumuto o magluto ang pandiwa. Ano kung chef? Manlútò?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:


> Kung maybahay, lumuto o magluto ang pandiwa. Ano kung chef? Manlútò?


 
What is your question? Are you asking for translation?  Please don’t just leave some phrases without telling us what you really want.  I would take it to mean that you are asking for a translation. Actually, your statement doesn’t make sense.  Lumuto seems to me past tense so it should be nagluto.  

A literal translation would be:

If housewife, cooked is the verb, what about chef, cook without permission.

The prefix man/mang/nan/nang followed by the root word of the verb means doing something at will without having qualms whatsoever.  Example, nangain means the subject just ate without asking permission.


----------



## Qcumber

Properly translated it was:
"If it is a housewife, the verb is _lumútò_ or _maglútò_. What if it is a chef? _Manlútò_?
In this context:
1) *mag-* verbs are those of normal activities
2) *mang-* verbs are those of professional activities

Of course, if you don't know this, I'm afraid you can't understand my question.
Thanks a lot all the same.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Lumuto may only be used according to writer's style.  But in normal conversation, it is not used.  The common usage is nagluluto, nagluto, magluluto, niluto, magluto, nakapagluto, niluto, makapagluto.  Lumuto is not used.  For a chef, the verb used could be just the same as that of the housewife.  

If manluto is used, it gives me an idea that someone saw raw materials and he just cooks it right away without asking anything.  

Ex.

'Wag kang mag-iwan ng kung anuman sa mesa, pagnakita ni xxxx yan lagot ka.  Gawain niya ang manluto ng kung anuman ng walang ni hay ni ho.


----------



## Qcumber

Maraming salamat.


----------



## Camote

Chef means tagaluto/ tagapagluto


----------



## Camote

Cracker Jack said:


> Lumuto may only be used according to writer's style. But in normal conversation, it is not used. The common usage is nagluluto, nagluto, magluluto, niluto, magluto, nakapagluto, niluto, makapagluto. Lumuto is not used. For a chef, the verb used could be just the same as that of the housewife.
> 
> If manluto is used, it gives me an idea that someone saw raw materials and he just cooks it right away without asking anything.
> 
> Ex.
> 
> 'Wag kang mag-iwan ng kung anuman sa mesa, pagnakita ni xxxx yan lagot ka. Gawain niya ang manluto ng kung anuman ng walang ni hay ni ho.


 
chief cracker I've never encountered the word manluto in tagalog.


----------



## mataripis

for housewives the proper verb = magluto, For Chefs, the same! you may call them Dalubhasang Tagapagluto at Tagatimpla ng Pagkain.


----------



## mataripis

mataripis said:


> for housewives the proper verb = magluto, For Chefs, the same! you may call them Dalubhasang Tagapagluto at Tagatimpla ng Pagkain.


Siya nga pala may salita tayong " Maghanda" (The chef prepares all these)(Handa nya ang lahat na ito)


----------

